# 1969 YS 400 code



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi guys, my engine vin starts with 39 instead of 29, but the rest is all matching. What could the 3 mean?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

The vin stamp on the block is a partial vin, not the complete vin. It will consist of the GM division (2 for pontiac), the model year (9 for 69) and the assembly plant code (R, for Arlington Texas in my case), followed by the 6 character vehicle serial number (last 6 digits of the VIN).

So, perhaps...
1) You're looking at the engine build sequence, not the VIN stamp
2) It really is a 2, it's just faint or hard to read
3) You really have an Oldsmobile engine (Division digit is a 3)
4) Whoever stamped that block on that particular day at the factory screwed up and used a 3 instead of a 2
5) Space aliens.

Bear


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

OMG... space aliens? I just knew they were now messing around with VINs!


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

BEST UFO SIGHTINGS above of Arenal Volcano Costa Rica AUGUST 2013 - YouTube


----------



## 69GTOCONVLOVER (Oct 29, 2013)

Cant be olds because all of the other stuff is matching except that number. So Bear, I'm actually going with the screw up hahaha!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

69GTOCONVLOVER said:


> Cant be olds because all of the other stuff is matching except that number. So Bear, I'm actually going with the screw up hahaha!
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Works for me, bro... :thumbsup:

Bear


----------

